# Beretta Px4 Storm Compact - FTF and Stovepipes



## TenInchFryingPan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello All

New member here and I was hoping I could get some advice.
I purchased a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact and took it to the range for the first time today.
I used the ammunition that the range had on the shelf. PMC Bronze 115gr FMJ.
Using 10 round mags, the first 7 or 8 rounds would fire normally and then the last few in the magazine would either fail to feed into the chamber or if they fired they would stovepipe on ejection. Even with the last round in the magazine fired, sometimes the slide would not lock open with an empty mag. 

Needless to say, my first experience with this pistol was somewhat disappointing. 
The guy to the lane next to me was using Federal 115gr FMJ and I borrowed 10 rounds from him. The whole magazine fired normally with no failures.

Is it safe to assume that the PMC 115gr FMJ is just not a good match for this pistol? Is it a low pressure round?

I've been shooting rifles for years, but I am somewhat new to handguns, so I won't discount that maybe there's something wrong with my grip or trigger pull as well.

Any advice you could provide would be most appreciated!

Thanks, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Generally speaking, the problem is more likely to be you than the gun or its magazines.
If you are not holding your pistol very firmly, with strong arms, some of the recoil impulse the gun needs for operation is being absorbed by the movement of the gun in your hands, or the movement of your arms.
This problem showed up when using PMC ammunition, perhaps because it was loaded to lower velocity than was the Federal stuff that worked for you.

Try holding tighter, and with stiffer arms. My coach always called it "bearing down."


----------



## TenInchFryingPan (Oct 20, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Generally speaking, the problem is more likely to be you than the gun or its magazines.


I do hope that's the case, and you're probably right. I have a series of lessons lined up with the local NRA instructor next weekend. I was just anxious to try this out on my own.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I had the same problem with the feeding. I couldn't go shooting until a few days after buying my first pistol (px4 full size) so I bought ammo and some snap caps to play with.

Long story short I found out the mags were getting stuck after being fully loaded (10rd limit) so I used my finger to pushing the spring down and I'd fully load and empty out the mag to "break it in". Worked fine after that.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PMC Bronze is underpowered crap. I'd shoot 100 rounds of WWB, or hotter then you should be fine. You do have a compact w/ the recoil spring w/ the three compressed coils in the middle right?


----------



## TenInchFryingPan (Oct 20, 2012)

Shot 120 rounds of 124gr Blazer Brass this morning without a single malfunction.
I'm sure the cleaning and lubrication helped a ton, but I still think that PMC Bronze is junk.


----------



## Steveboos (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel the PX4 series has a break in period of around 100 rounds or so. I only had issues in that time frame, everything after was clear sailing!


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

denner said:


> PMC Bronze is underpowered crap. I'd shoot 100 rounds of WWB, or hotter then you should be fine. You do have a compact w/ the recoil spring w/ the three compressed coils in the middle right?


what he said... beretta had a recoil spring problem with the compact... had a recall.... my s# number was not under their recall, but i was having the same type problem... called them they sent me a new one, no questions asked except what my address was:mrgreen:... here is a link that might help...
Beretta Px4 Storm Service


----------

